# Interesting Find



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was browsing through ebay headlights earlier and stumbled across this Chevy Cruze Retrofit Headlights | eBay

Looks good, but there is a reserve....if I didn't just buy that exhaust I might play with the listing!

Just passing it on to someone who has the money!!!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Think he is a member here.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Really? Then he should try selling them on here too!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

lol because he was banned a while ago


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Why was he banned?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

He was advertising Trifecta tuning without being a dealer. He's who I bought my audi headlights from, and I sent him my stockers for him to retro/keep. Whoever buys these is buying the ones he did from his car's stock housings and I'm willing to bet my stock housings are on his car now.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Those would look real nice on my cruze! Wonder how much he wants for them though...

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea he was a member here from Chicago and tried to sell me a tune for more than what Insane Speed charges. I didn't know he go banned for that tho. Leaves me to wonder where he got the wheels he was selling last year(600 for wheels and tires)


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wasn't on here then so I don't know any details. But those lights look sick!!! God I wish I wasn't poor


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> Wasn't on here then so I don't know any details. But those lights look sick!!! God I wish I wasn't poor


I think you need to take a step back and look in the mirror. I'm sure compared to 4/5's of the world you're far from being poor. As one example that you own a car.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Whoever buys these is buying the ones he did from his car's stock housings and I'm willing to bet my stock housings are on his car now.


What's wrong with that? Ebay has buyer protection. If the product isn't as advertised they will give you your money back and go after the person for fraud. Plus he has 100% rating.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I think you need to take a step back and look in the mirror. I'm sure compared to 4/5's of the world you're far from being poor. As one example that you own a car.


LOL, I don't own it, the bank does until I pay it off!!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i wont buy from him,he scammed me on hids sent me 2 diffrent colors and he said he never notice one was blue and one was white lol so no doubt his retofits are probably screwed up too


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you want to know poor, I will take you to where my wife is from Vietnam. Only "rich" people own cars and he average income is maybe about 50,000,000 VND(equivalent to about 3-4000 dollars a year). Every month we send the family in Vietnam $175 to help out. When my wife came here she was surprised I owned a car and house of my own. Just because you can't buy everything you want when you want it does not mean you are poor by a long shot!!! So "buck up"!!!! Life ain't that bad!!




iCruze2 said:


> Wasn't on here then so I don't know any details. But those lights look sick!!! God I wish I wasn't poor


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i wont buy from him,he scammed me on hids sent me 2 diffrent colors and he said he never notice one was blue and one was white lol so no doubt his retofits are probably screwed up too


that might be a ballasts issue too. 

I sent him a message on ebay


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

i was wondering the projectors used in his set up

response :
"I used G8 projectors, not the mini morimoto's due to price. Cost of OEM housings, plus everything needed, had to use cheaper projectors. They're great looking projectors!!! But I did however use theretrostore.com's wiring harness. They're sealed with black butyl rubber sealant. I know they would be helpful with the sale but if someone actually interested in purchasing it wants more photo's I can email them. I'm not out to make a butt ton of money on these. All I want is the money that I put into them back, so I can buy my baby her needs, not my wants. Hope that helps man."


everything sounds good except I didn't know G8s had d2s projectors.... I also asked him for more photos including output shots.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the stock housings compared to these lights, imo, halos look odd on cruzes, maybe dual halos would look better.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> i was wondering the projectors used in his set up
> 
> 
> everything sounds good except I didn't know G8s had d2s projectors.... I also asked him for more photos including output shots.


yea,extacly my point,the guy has a flakey personality,it was the ballast that was wrong but still he had them for over 2 weeks and if you cant notice you have a blue light your blind


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> yea,extacly my point,the guy has a flakey personality,it was the ballast that was wrong but still he had them for over 2 weeks and if you cant notice you have a blue light your blind


Color wise that is. If he were actually blind him owning a car that he drives would come into question.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

They look good and the output is pretty nice. I don't know him nor do I want to be involved with people bashing the guy. Buying on eBay you are protected so is the seller. This is a lot of people's chance to get a retrofit for pretty good deal.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Cutoffs are really nice. Just not sure if I like the halos. But they'll be good DRLs


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

or just don't hook em up lol.. You can probably remove them from the shroud all together but that would require you to take them apart. At least on the plus side they aren't permaseal anymore lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dpedraza said:


> or just don't hook em up lol.. You can probably remove them from the shroud all together but that would require you to take them apart. At least on the plus side they aren't permaseal anymore lol


knowing fiero, they're probably not sealed at all


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, using G8 projectors is a neat trick, since G8s use dual projectors with an H11 low and an H9 high beam.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> knowing fiero, they're probably not sealed at all


You know him? I'm not so sure bashing other members is a good idea for a moderator who is supposed to be setting an example for other members...just saying!!!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

The projector isn't from the Pontiac g8 its like te g3 projector. I'm sure maven is the only know that knows what I mean. Something like the link below.

Bi-Xenon Projector Lens G8, Angel-eye, CCFL


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

iCruze2 said:


> You know him? I'm not so sure bashing other members is a good idea for a moderator who is supposed to be setting an example for other members...just saying!!!


he got banned. ridicule away


----------

